# hgh and insomnia



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been using hgh for 5 days now at a tiny dose 1iu in the mornings. Only for anti aging properties.

I've started to get terrible sleep. Restless. I'm not sure why my shin and ankles are sore. Don't know if I should attribute it to the hgh or it maybe I'm just tired.

If its the hgh that bus causing my poor sleep. Is there anything I can take to combat this? Also the joints issue?

Lastly, should I take anything else with hgh (for health purposes) . Except steroids as I'm not doing it to build a body.


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

Anybody? I'm sure someone can relate or educate me on his matter


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

First off, what brand you are using?

If its legit HGH try to pin it before bed to improve your quality of sleep


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

It's Chinese blue top generic.

I thought having it at night will suppress my natural GH production.?

And for the record I'm 33


----------



## livestrong24 (Jun 18, 2015)

I started my HGH 2 days ago I take 2iu in the morning 6am and 2iu around 5pm and my sleep has improved. I use to get up in the middle of the night for no reason now I sleep all the way through. I can't say much about generic HGH and it's effects but try to find a legit seller. I got mine on anabolicsph [dot] com and you can feel the HGH within 2 days..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

livestrong24 said:


> I started my HGH 2 days ago I take 2iu in the morning 6am and 2iu around 5pm and my sleep has improved. I use to get up in the middle of the night for no reason now I sleep all the way through. I can't say much about generic HGH and it's effects but try to find a legit seller. I got mine on anabolicsph [dot] com and you can feel the HGH within 2 days..


stop putting up a site that sells steroids its against forum rules, you have don't this at least twice in your posts do it again and you will be banned


----------



## livestrong24 (Jun 18, 2015)

Who's gonna ban me you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bye bye


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

livestrong24 said:


> Who's gonna ban me you?


you tool


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

livestrong24 said:


> Who's gonna ban me you?


thats why he is a moderator... :lol:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

> Who's gonna ban me you?


Not the smartest tool in the box are you bud, hes the moderator AND one of if not THE most knowledgeable person on this forum .


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

ironmaneye said:


> It's Chinese blue top generic.
> 
> I thought having it at night will suppress my natural GH production.?
> 
> And for the record I'm 33


IMO, you can't trust Chinese generic HGH - You've no idea what's in it.

And quite often they add substances in that merely mimic the side effects of real GH.

I've spoken to numerous people, especially in the US, that state that very often all you're truly buying is peptides with different labels on.

If you've access to pharma grade, then that's the way to go.


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Taking 1iu wont really do you any good, what age are you please? You really want to use 2iu before bed and legit stuff will give you better sleep, depending on age your natural gh will decline with age so dont worry about suppresion of it.


----------

